# Need a tester for a new rom.



## iceandfire

I want a tester with good knowledge of flashing rom's. I'm currently building rom for nexus s 4G and some other devices. I currently do not own a 4G nexus. Please reply here or send me a pm. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luciferii

i own an ns4g and im a themer and modifier.. ill test it for ya

«A∅k₱ b.35★Ma†r¹x 19.5»


----------



## iceandfire

luciferii said:


> i own an ns4g and im a themer and modifier.. ill test it for ya
> 
> «A∅k₱ b.35★Ma†r¹x 19.5»


Okay thanks. PM me your gtalk.

Edit: Still waiting.


----------



## w8setter

iceandfire said:


> I want a tester with good knowledge of flashing rom's. I'm currently building rom for nexus s 4G and some other devices. I currently do not own a 4G nexus. Please reply here or send me a pm. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Would be glad to help

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechKidTarek

i have a nexus s gsm and i would like to help


----------



## buggatti

i can test it too


----------



## nybadboy11

I'm game to so if you need extra I'm available love me some Xenon!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sooner7

US cellular mesmerize, I'm not sure how much work it will be but they have pretty much the same exact specs. I would love to test if you ever got a build out for us mes and fassy or showcase users.


----------

